# REPORT: Big Minnow 12/17 CBBT



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 17-Dec-2003 6:27:02 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello there fishing friends, I'm back with yet another Striper report!! We ventured out of Salt Pond's this AM under breezy and rainy conditions; ideal for Striper fishing. Set out for the 4th island area and arrive to a calming sea and zero other fisherman. We actually saw only 1 other fishing boat all morning, and we have a super picture of it too... We checked out the area over the tube first to see if we could spy any bait or fish on the screen. There was little outgoing tide left, and also few marks. The visibility was pretty poor which made hunting for birds somewhat difficult to impossible, especially in the periods of torrential rain. We then made our way N along the Bay side of the span running our 5 line spread. 2 wireline rigs(chartreuse mojo/ green Tomic, 3-way chartreuse 6" Storm), 2 chartreuse Stretch 25's(broken back), and 1 inline weighted Tomic. It wasn't long before the skunk jumped off of the boat when we hooked up with a fat 24" fish on a Stretch; just a little fella. Kept our course N and then began 3 hours of fish mania.... Despite few marks, we had several multiple hook-ups and constantly had a fish on, aboard, or in the net. Man, it was a beautiful thing! The birds were around, but never worked hard over anything but the schoolies. All but a few, of the 40 or so fish we caught, were over 30". It's a wonderful feeling to release 30" fish while having a cooler full of his larger cousins. Most fish we kept were 32" up to 38". The Stretch's outfished the other baits today 10 to 1. We jigged up a couple on a 4oz. Stingsilver too, just to add to the fun and methods employed. Despite the now flat sea, a serious fog had rolled in, and so when we pointed the old girl home at 11:15am it was pretty eerie out there. We managed to outrun the next round of heavy precipitation back to the fuel dock where we hoisted the cooler brimming with our 12 fat boys to the dock. The fat fish had 4" Menhaden in their bellies. It was a great day! I'm still left wondering though, where is the BIG bait?! Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Report Zigh! Now I am wondering where are all the pics??


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pics*

The pics aren't up yet, but they should be this evening, and for sure by the AM. They will be on Tidalfish.com, as are pics with all of my previous reports. I still haven't tried figuring out the pic posting deal. I guess I should SOON!! Just go to the Virginia Angler board and look for my report(s) if you'd like to check out the pictures; we got some good one's 2day!!! Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup I will check it out. Next year you have to become a supporter so you can download the pics on this site. Tight Lines! Hope to catch up with you and your buds next year!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

You're right, I will have to do that. I wish I could just point and click..... HAPPY HOLIDAY'S Jason!!!!!!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

